# Shanghai Knights......



## Master of Blades (Apr 2, 2003)

Anyone seen this movie? It better then the first one? :asian:


----------



## fist of fury (Apr 2, 2003)

I liked it better. What didn't you like about the first one it will be easier to answer your question.


----------



## tarabos (Apr 3, 2003)

i liked them pretty much the same...


----------



## Master of Blades (Apr 3, 2003)

I liked the first one a lot.....But I still wanna see the second one....It has female characters


----------



## Elfan (Apr 3, 2003)

I didn't like it nearly as much.  The setting was incohernt and Jackie Chan seems to finally be showing his age (or he has just broken everything in his body to many time).

For example, in one of his old movies (Project A?) when the script calls for jumping off a clock tower, he well jumps off a clock tower.  In Shanghai knights its done with crapy CG.

I thought the first one was excelent though.


----------



## Master of Blades (Apr 3, 2003)

So worth seeing or not? :asian:


----------



## tarabos (Apr 3, 2003)

knights didn't seem to have as much action in it. it relied more on the comedy to get you through the movie. it's enjoyable, not something i would go out of my way to see again, but if it was on tv i would definitely watch it. i saw it in the theatre...i'd say it's definitely worth a rent.

I'll agree with Elfan....Chan may be starting to show his age. I'd still like to be able to do half of the stuff he can do now. The clocktower thing...Big Ben...i wasn't all that surprised that they didn't do that for real...especiall since Owen Wilson was up there with him, and if you fall off Big Ben i'm pretty sure you'll be dead.


----------



## Master of Blades (Apr 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tarabos _
> *knights didn't seem to have as much action in it. it relied more on the comedy to get you through the movie. it's enjoyable, not something i would go out of my way to see again, but if it was on tv i would definitely watch it. i saw it in the theatre...i'd say it's definitely worth a rent.
> 
> I'll agree with Elfan....Chan may be starting to show his age. I'd still like to be able to do half of the stuff he can do now. The clocktower thing...Big Ben...i wasn't all that surprised that they didn't do that for real...especiall since Owen Wilson was up there with him, and if you fall off Big Ben i'm pretty sure you'll be dead. *



Yeah......you fall off Big Ben then your dead  I can vouch for that....and I dont think that would let our clock tower be used for that kinda thing either :asian:


----------



## Seig (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Yeah......you fall off Big Ben then your dead  I can vouch for that:asian: *


How?


----------



## Master of Blades (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *How? *



Cuz I live close to it and its VERY high


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Apr 7, 2003)

I liked this movie. Plus the girl that plays Jackies sister is so cute. I also love her movie fighting scenes too.......

Something about a sexy asian woman kicking up a storm..... 


Chicago Green
Dragon   :asian:


----------



## Andi (Apr 12, 2003)

It was quite funny and some of the names were kind of clever. I don't think it was as good as the first one, and Donnie Yen was wasted (apparently).

My main problem was probably just that we Brits didn't get to have a cool fighting bloke in it. They only needed to ask me.


----------



## Master of Blades (Apr 12, 2003)

ANOTHER BRITISH DUDE


----------



## Andi (Apr 12, 2003)

Of course, we get everywhere. Part of ruling the world. For a bit.


----------



## Master of Blades (Apr 12, 2003)

Nah, for the moment I'm just trying to take over Martial Talk. Say, you wouldnt wanna join together with my MOBsters and take over this place wud ya?


----------



## Andi (Apr 13, 2003)

As much as I'd love to reclaim the universe for us, I don't think I could live with myself for sabotaging this place. Honest. Okay, so I just can't be bothered to come up with that many posts. Anyway, there's plenty of Brits about on here. They just keep quiet cos the MAs are just about the only thing we haven't had complete dominion of.


Yet.


----------



## Master of Blades (Apr 13, 2003)

U can tell your a brummie!


----------



## Andi (Apr 13, 2003)

Really? Just from what I've writ up there? Thanks!

Brummie till I die!


....(obviously)


----------



## moromoro (Apr 24, 2003)

ive seen it its better than the first i like the rapier scene in the end


----------



## moromoro (Apr 24, 2003)

one thing i love about you pommies (what is brummie) is your great criketing skill

hahahahahaahahahhahahaha


----------



## Andi (Apr 25, 2003)

A Brummie is somebody from Birmingham (Brum). We're only lame at cricket cos nobody actually plays it. We're the best there is at rugby.


----------



## Kope (Apr 25, 2003)

I found a few of the scenes really funny.

The fight with the umbrella could have been Buster Keaton -- it's a classic light-hearted little scene that shows Jackie's real comic genius (instead of the tired slap-stick stuff his usually doing). Too bad there's not more bits like that in more of his movies.

It was a fun little move. I'll probably buy it on DVD when I see it on sale someplace for 5 or 6 bucks.


----------



## moromoro (Apr 25, 2003)

mate just wait till the world cup this year?????

best there is at rugby??????
losing does not count


----------



## Master of Blades (Apr 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by moromoro _
> *mate just wait till the world cup this year?????
> 
> best there is at rugby??????
> losing does not count *



Rule number 576 of getting on with Brits: DO NOT start an argument with a Brummie :lol:


----------



## moromoro (Apr 26, 2003)

WHAT ABOUT THE BARMI ARMY :asian:


----------



## Andi (Apr 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kope _
> *The fight with the umbrella could have been Buster Keaton -- it's a classic light-hearted little scene that shows Jackie's real comic genius (instead of the tired slap-stick stuff his usually doing). Too bad there's not more bits like that in more of his movies.*



Yeah that bit was very good. But all the stuff with the girls in the bedroom and all of that? What was all that about? The girl (still can't remember her name) was excellent I thought. And it was strange seeing that bloke off "Queer as folk" as the bad guy.



> _Originally posted by moromoro_
> *mate just wait till the world cup this year?????
> 
> best there is at rugby??????
> losing does not count*



Hey, if we were bad I'd say it, but we are actually really good right now. Clive Woodward's done great things! We can take you aussies, the All Blacks, South Africa, anybody!



> _Originally posted by Master of Blades_
> *Rule number 576 of getting on with Brits: DO NOT start an argument with a Brummie *



Too right. Just ask Ozzy. But as low as 576? :disgust: hehe


----------



## moromoro (Apr 27, 2003)

i love you POMMIES


----------



## Master of Blades (Apr 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Andi _
> *
> 
> 
> Too right. Just ask Ozzy. But as low as 576? :disgust: hehe *




What can I say, were a hard country to get on with :lol:


----------



## WaterCircleHarmony (Apr 29, 2003)

Yes Donnie Yen was indeed wasted yet again!!!

Perhaps Andi doesn't agree. But what does Andi know? He doesn't even watch rugby!

He was wasted in Blade 2 as well! Not Andi...but that would have been quite funny to see Andi wasted in Blade 2. 

What are you film director lot playing at??!!

Personally i think Aiden Gillen's ( that bloke from Queer as Folk) scenes were funny. his sword fighting scenes filmed from behind (his stuntman's scenes) were the best example of showing how a stuntman can move and look completely different from the  real actor!!

I would like to see him in a film with Phillip Rhee actually, but i hear that the Dacascos and Li pairing incradle 2 the grave didn't live up to expectation, but that another thread i expect.


----------



## Master of Blades (Apr 29, 2003)

I think us British people need our own forum to argue with each other in


----------



## lost_tortoise (Apr 29, 2003)

Does imperialism just course through your veins?!?  Must you Brits take over, and ultimately destroy, everything?!?     Have you no shame?  

My father did his doctoral research in Birmingham (at Strangeways lab).....do you know Bryan and June Hemsworth?  Not that you would as Birmingham is such a big place, but I thought I'd ask.

geoffrey


----------



## Master of Blades (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lost_tortoise _
> *Does imperialism just course through your veins?!?  Must you Brits take over, and ultimately destroy, everything?!?     Have you no shame?
> 
> 
> geoffrey *



In answer to your question, Yes, Yes and No :lol:


----------



## Andi (Apr 30, 2003)

> Perhaps Andi doesn't agree. But what does Andi know? He doesn't even watch rugby!



Lies! I do of a Saturday when I don't get up till half 3 and the rugby's on. The Goal Rush hasn't started by then.



> He was wasted in Blade 2 as well! Not Andi...but that would have been quite funny to see Andi wasted in Blade 2.



Hehe...wasted how?  I would have done that. I'm surely better than that bloke from Bros. Fair play to Danny John-Jules though (Cat and Barrington).



> I think us British people need our own forum to argue with each other in



And to think I haven't even started on you being southern yet.



> Does imperialism just course through your veins?!? Must you Brits take over, and ultimately destroy, everything?!?  Have you no shame?



It's a fair comment. We're like locusts.



> My father did his doctoral research in Birmingham (at Strangeways lab).....do you know Bryan and June Hemsworth? Not that you would as Birmingham is such a big place, but I thought I'd ask.



Hmmmmm. The only Strangeways I'm aware of is that huge riotous prison in Manchester. It would be quite amazing if I did know them wouldn't it? Ah well.


----------



## Master of Blades (Apr 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Andi _
> *And to think I haven't even started on you being southern yet.
> 
> 
> *



:shrug: ......Let loose man......Your from up North......Thats country settings......And dont even get me started on sheep jokes :shrug: 




> It's a fair comment. We're like locusts.



'Tis true :asian:


----------



## WaterCircleHarmony (May 1, 2003)

BARTH, PARNTS, GRARSE

MARSTER PLARN...:rofl:


----------



## moromoro (May 2, 2003)

any one from london?


----------



## Master of Blades (May 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by moromoro _
> *any one from london? *



Me, I am, me......Why do you ask? 

And WaterCircleHarmony I didnt know you were British! Welcome to the pack!


----------



## moromoro (May 2, 2003)

are you near black burn?


----------



## Master of Blades (May 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by moromoro _
> *are you near black burn? *



Naw there up north, I'm from the Dirty South


----------



## moromoro (May 3, 2003)

which part of the south, and which areas are known for  its indian, pakistani, bangladesh, sri lankan population?


----------



## Master of Blades (May 3, 2003)

London, the capital city. There is a massive Asian population down here but Im not sure if this is where it is the most :asian:


----------



## WaterCircleHarmony (May 6, 2003)

I study near Blackburn.

There's a huge Asian population in Manchester. (where i study).


----------



## satans.barber (Jun 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lost_tortoise _
> *Does imperialism just course through your veins?!?  Must you Brits take over, and ultimately destroy, everything?!?     Have you no shame?
> 
> My father did his doctoral research in Birmingham (at Strangeways lab).....do you know Bryan and June Hemsworth?  Not that you would as Birmingham is such a big place, but I thought I'd ask.
> ...



Lol, what is it with Americans? If they find out you're from a place they've been to, it's always 'Oh! Do you know John Smith?' or something, well, not really, there's like 5 million-ish people in Birmingham!

I saw a sketch about this once, can't remember who did it though. Maybe Lee Evans...

Ian.


----------



## moromoro (Jun 5, 2003)

do any of you know krishna godhania?

has any of you trained with him??


----------

